# Lots of light colors!! DUW!!



## VARNYARD (Feb 24, 2008)

I now have three of my Extreme Chacoans that came out of hibernation and shed, they are showing some super nice colors.  And Cream is still sleeping.... :roll:


----------



## boygenius (Feb 24, 2008)

Awesome pictures, that 2nd picture makes it look like a whitehead


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 24, 2008)

boygenius said:


> Awesome pictures, that 2nd picture makes it look like a whitehead



I have never seen a white head that looks like these.


----------



## ZEKE (Feb 25, 2008)

awesome tegus  they are so cute!


----------



## Zelera (Feb 25, 2008)

very nice looking tegus


----------



## eddiezahra (Feb 25, 2008)

awesome!! once again, let me kno when the shipping to canada begins lol


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks guys!! And I hope to get some up there before too long.


----------



## boygenius (Feb 25, 2008)

my badness, its just the white on the head. but great looking. i want one! haha


----------



## DZLife (Feb 25, 2008)

gimmme!!!!!!


----------



## PuffDragon (Feb 25, 2008)

They look great, [email protected]! Being tegu-less at the moment...this is torture seeing these lil guys!!! Don't worry about Cream...he'll come up soon. I think he's just biding his time because knows somewhere down the line he's gonna be doing alot of breeding. He needs his beauty sleep.


----------



## Mike (Feb 25, 2008)

Beautiful animals....yet again. Mine have also come up.


----------

